# Olive Wood Double Reed



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well my dove hunt thunder stormed out.. It was a blessing to see rain for a change, so I hung out in the shop and made this call for a good friend. Olive wood Whitetail Lip rest and an Elk Band Double Reed with a CA finish.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oh My!!! Gorgous. I love tht and that wood sets off that grain.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very nice, need larger photo's

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job as always.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Here is the larger pic Bill. This one is going to NC, a good friend of mine who also happens to be the regional director for Eastern North Carolina Ducks Unlimited sent me quite abit of blanks he could not use, so this is going to his son as a suprise..


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I again love it and the larger picture just reafferms that. Great job. Spot on on shape and finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> I again love it and the larger picture just reafferms that. Great job. Spot on on shape and finish.


x2

Thanks, my eyes need the larger pics


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow, the grain in that piece is fantastic!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Spectacular work...as expected, Mate....LOL


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Dang! That is a work of art!! I still don't know how you get that incredible finish...simply awesome. That is going to be a very nice gift. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Dang! That is a work of art!! I still don't know how you get that *incredible finish*...simply awesome. That is going to be a very nice gift. gb


Right! That finish almost makes it look like a marble, very cool!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you Guys, there are many methods to applying the CA, i found that if i apply it driectly from the bottle "Thin CA" close to 12 oclock on the call as it is spinning and use a paper towel at 3 oclock to smooth it out i can make one swipe across the call from one end to the other in one motion, the trick to the CA finish is the type of accelerator you use, I use NCF aresol accelerator. i do not worry if i have some lines on my call because i apply about 8-12 coats of CA, and then begin wet sanding with 600 grit automotive clear coat sand paper to knock out any lines and finish up with 1000 grit. you have to keep it wet and moving otherwise you will sand through your finish. Then i follow up with metal polish white 7 then green, then finish it off with auto scratch remover.


----------

